

IBM: Digging itself in deeper - ESR - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1892#more-1892

======
btilly
As the old joke goes, IBM is good at 2 things: shooting self in foot and
reloading.

------
fierarul
This is just a PR trick from TurboHercule. IBM told them they might infringe
on over 173 patents, out of which 2 are from that famous 500 pledged patents.
And of course that this trick to diverge focus works just fine on open-source
zealots.

Looks to me that TurboHercule wants special treatment just because they do
(for now) open-source. Perhaps they shouldn't have incorporated, but started
an non-profit organization.

This also looks interesting because TurboHercule is incorporated in France. I
would like to see the validity of US software(hardware?)-patents in an EU
court.

------
tzs
Both of your recent submissions of ESR blog entries have linked to the third
paragraph of the respective entries, making the first two paragraphs start
scrolled off the top of the screen, which is kind of annoying.

When you see a story on ESR's blog and click the "read the rest of this entry"
link, that links to paragraph three, and that's what appears in the URL bar.
If you scroll up and click the title to the story, you'll get a link that
starts at the beginning.

